# My 1st large event



## wvgirl102 (Nov 19, 2016)

I've been asked to cater an event for 80 to 100 adults. Meatballs, salad, green beans, chicken drummets (4 ways) plain, bbq, buffalo, teriyaki, and vegetable tray. No idea how to price? Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Welcome to Cheftalk

Please be aware that you have asked a question that has been asked repeatedly on this forum.

So many time this has happened that a archive of your very same question can be found simply by using the forum search engine.

I implore you to utilize this service for yourself..

You will find much more information than any one person can tell you here.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Good advice Chefross.  What would you search on, clueless?  This one dose not even know how many guests.  A local caterer did a wedding a few days ago.  Seventy seven sick and twelve in the hospital.  I hope this ones food safety knowledge is better than costs knowledge.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

What a nightmare.

Did they isolate the bug and what dish it was colonizing?

mimi


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

They are working on finding the source.  It was salmonella.  Food at the wedding was from several sources.  They suspect the chicken.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Solid advice given on using other threads for the whole pricing thing @wvgirl102 .

Start with the longer ones as those have answers to questions you have not run up against yet.


Jimyra said:


> They are working on finding the source. It was salmonella. Food at the wedding was from several sources. They suspect the chicken.


Got bit by some chicken at a reunion a few years back.

Nasty nasty bug.

mimi


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

If this is a one shot deal, food cost times three.

If it is going to be a business, pricing is a lot more involved than that simplistic formula. It is multi-layered and intricate, with many many many variables. It would definitely behoove you to look through old threads on this forum and to surf the internet for other professional catering communities as well. If you want to survive and grow a business, you can never have too much information and knowledge.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Cheflayne,

How do you figure food cost not knowing if you have 80 or 100.  This person needs a lot more information.  That information as you said is on the site.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Jimyra said:


> How do you figure food cost not knowing if you have 80 or 100.


On the same wing and a prayer that they flew in here on.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok, this board is starting to confuse me. 
We have an obvious amateur posing a question about pricing 
I.E., money, in the professional catering board. The last time
that happened, the entire thread got deleted rather than moved,
all our posts, everything.


----------

